# *New* $15 Visual Voicemail "Value" Pack on Rogers



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

It's not on Rogers' website yet, it's new as of late yesterday, so nothing to link to so far, but here you go: a $15 iPhone "value" pack that includes:


Visual voicemail
Call display with Name display
2500 send/unlimited received text messages
Who Called

Value pack codes are:
VP1P15F if you have the DAT6GBX3 data plan attached
VP15RBBWM if you have the BB6GBIS3 data plan attached

I'm not sure if you *have* to have a data plan attached. If you have one of the iPhone 3G-specific voice/data plans, of course, you already have Visual Voicemail and data, so you don't need this.

As always on Rogers, you can switch features at any time, so if you have the other $15 value pack, or the $20 one, and you'd rather have this, just give them a call.

On it's own, you can add Visual Voicemail for $8, call display for $7, 2500 outgoing text for some amount, Who Called for around $3.

Oh, when this value pack gets added to Rogers' site, it should be here:
Rogers Communications - Wireless, Digital Cable TV, Hi-Speed Internet, Home Phone


----------



## neom (May 22, 2005)

As a side note, I added this with fido last night on my 1.0 iPhone, they did not require me to have a data plan, nor did they ask for any form of contract extension. while VVM seems not not work on my 1.0 phone, they still allowed me to add it.


----------



## monica_69 (Jul 11, 2008)

HowEver said:


> On it's own, you can add Visual Voicemail for $8, call display for $7, 2500 outgoing text for some amount, Who Called for around $3.
> 
> Oh, when this value pack gets added to Rogers' site, it should be here:
> Rogers Communications - Wireless, Digital Cable TV, Hi-Speed Internet, Home Phone


are you sure they are offering the 2500 text messaging package for $7 ????

I just checked the Rogers website and it still shows $10 / month


----------



## satchmo (May 26, 2005)

HowEver said:


> \
> Oh, when this value pack gets added to Rogers' site, it should be here:
> Rogers Communications - Wireless, Digital Cable TV, Hi-Speed Internet, Home Phone


It's here at the bottom of the page.


----------



## htdub (Sep 11, 2007)

That package was offered instore and over the phone yesterday, but good to see it up on the website.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

satchmo said:


> It's here at the bottom of the page.


Nice, thanks.


----------



## adam1185 (Feb 16, 2005)

This has been posted on the Rogers website since yesterday. It's here: Rogers Communications - Wireless, Digital Cable TV, Hi-Speed Internet, Home Phone

edit: nevermind, someone already posted it


----------



## icegnat (Jul 9, 2008)

Does anyone know if you have to subscribe to regular voicemail before you can add this visual voicemail package? For example, I opted for a $20 talk plan and the $30 data plan. Does paying for the $15 Visual Voice Mail Data pack add voice mail to my plan or do you still need to buy voicemail separately? Hope that makes sense.


----------



## cain (Jul 12, 2008)

Can anyone confirm if this will work on a 1st gen iPhone that is unlocked? Would love to get visual voicemail on my phone. I also have the same question about getting a separate voicemail set up on the account before getting the visual voicemail option added or if visual voicemail is both the answering service and the service on the phone.

Thanks everybody!


----------



## htdub (Sep 11, 2007)

icegnat said:


> Does anyone know if you have to subscribe to regular voicemail before you can add this visual voicemail package? For example, I opted for a $20 talk plan and the $30 data plan. Does paying for the $15 Visual Voice Mail Data pack add voice mail to my plan or do you still need to buy voicemail separately? Hope that makes sense.


No you don't.

They are mutually exclusive.

With the $15 Visual Voicemail, CD, 2500 text, you don't have a regular voicemail retreival box, VM's are on the phone.


----------



## w...b (Feb 11, 2008)

yea i got this with my phone yesterday. its a great package. goign to save me a lot of money.


----------



## Trafalgargirl (Jul 11, 2008)

So I can add visual voicemail to my 1.0 phone???


----------



## G-Mo (Sep 26, 2007)

I got it yesterday as well, with Fido... (iPhone 3G)


----------



## Trafalgargirl (Jul 11, 2008)

And it's working -- how cool! I wonder what Rogers will do....


----------



## Northbound (Jul 10, 2008)

neom said:


> As a side note, I added this with fido last night on my 1.0 iPhone, they did not require me to have a data plan, nor did they ask for any form of contract extension. while VVM seems not not work on my 1.0 phone, they still allowed me to add it.


You had me all excited until you mentioned that the VM doesn't actually work on the 1.0 iPhone. What's the point of adding it if it doesn't? Anyone else got the VVM to work on a 1.0 iPhone?


----------

